# What Tricks Do Your Cockapoos Know?



## Enneirda.

Shy'lo knows : sit, shake (both paws) high five, bark, pray, stand, down, roll over, play dead, watch me, go to bed, leave it, take it, come, stay, up, off, go, and fetch. 

Her father knows (along with the others) crawl and snap, I want to teach her those two and need to teach her the names of her agility equipment. Also what chair, couch, bed, tile and carpet mean. And I want to try to get her to know the names of the family.

How about all of you?

__
Also forget to add, have your pups gone to class?

'Lo went to two (Beginner and intermediate) classes at petsmart, and a beginner agility at a local boarding/training/grooming shop. When I have the money were getting her CGC and doing more agility.


----------



## franksmommy

Wow! Frank only knows how to sit and come (only when he wants too!). We are sending him to day school for a week next week, so I'm hoping he learns a lot more! How do you train your dog to do all those things? A lot of time and repetition?

Last week, my boyfriend was walking Frank downtown and he got loose in the street; he wouldn't come to him and was running away from him trying to play....thank goodness there were no cars coming, but it gave us a scare and now we want him to learn our commands!


----------



## kendal

is it a class that you atend soon or do you just send them in to get trained by someone els. 

its so much fun training, my girls know sit, stay, leave, fetch, come, beg, down, role over, both paws, Gypsy can dance on he back legs and spin. 


treats, and repatition. go on line or got yourself a book of dog tricks, its fun. just dont get frustrated if he dosent get it the first couple of times.


----------



## Dave

Ben knows quite a few tricks: sit, stay, down, paw, other paw, high five, dance, fetch (he retrieves but he doesn't let go of the ball when he comes back), nite-nite (not really a trick, but he knows it means to go to bed).

We went to an obedience trainer when Benny was a puppy. That's where he learned a lot of his tricks, the first few in particular. He used to heel but he's not very good at that anymore.


----------



## Morph

So far we have Sit, Lay Down, and Both Paws. Not bad seeing as she's only 10 weeks old. 
If she's eating something she shouldn't she'll let me open her mouth and use my fingers to remove item without biting me. Will teach her to spit it out eventually.
Worried about letting her off the lead so want her to learn stay or return quite quickly.
She's booked in for puppy classes next week and will eventually do agility with her when she's older.


----------



## Enneirda.

It's pretty fast for 'Lo, I shape the trick about five times a training session, and train all throughout the day. For a move (turn or the such) she gets it quick, normally ten minutes or so of normal training with the new one thrown in is enough. For play dead or the such, were staying still is the idea, it does take a little more time. She 'got it' after training about twice, but she'd lift up her head, or not turn all the way, wag her tail ect, but she did undestand the main idea. I've never not trained a dog myself, be sure you tell us how it goes. And if he learns come, that most of been so scary for you bf! Have you thought about linking two leashes so it's long enough to go around your waist? Or clipping it onto your belt? I do it all the time, so if I don't want to hold the leash, it isn't a problem.

How did you teach Gypsy to dance kendal? I've though about that one, but haven't attempted it yet.

Were did you take Ben for class Dave? 'Lo sometimes forgets thing too, it's kinda funny when they do. When shy'lo was 4 months she forget shake after I didn't practice for a week, then when I showed her she started trying to shake for every trick, like 'I remember now!'

Agility is a blast Morph! The main problem for me is 'Lo's barking, but other wise I love it. If you want to get ahead, start teaching Darla to target, it's one of the main things we've been drilling. Also to follow a hands motion, like getting them to tunnel by pretending your bowling, if she follows hands (and for going up and down obsticals) it would really help. Other wise the only thing you could practise with such a young girl would be hights. While guiding her, teach her to climb stuff, most of the dogs in my class (minus 'Lo, who likes to climp cars) didn't get the climbing thing, and when made to climb didn't look happy about it.


----------



## Morph

Climbing will not be a problem! I think there is part mountain goat in the breeding somewhere.....


----------

